# Pin Nocks???



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I have some questions about pin nocks.....

Who here uses them? 
How do you secure the pin nock bushing into the end of the arrow shaft in a way that allows you to replace the bushing if the pin is bent by arrow contact?
are they worth using?
do you see any advantage over a standard unibushing system?
would you or do you use them to hunt with as well?


any info you guys could share would be greatly appriciated.

Marc


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I use them. It's the only system for protours. I just use a small piece of celephane to help hold the pin bushing in. If I hit it with another arrow I just pull it out, replace the bushing(wrapped with plastic again), install a nock, and shoot it.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

With the standard uni bushing the back end of the arrow can still be ruined. With the pin nock it isnt going to happen.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

do you feel that the pin nocks are secure enough to with stand the riggers of hunting? Please keep in mind that I can put equipment through quite abit during hunting season.

Marc


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

The will work fine, what arrow are you using them on Mark?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

McCann said:


> I have some questions about pin nocks.....
> 
> Who here uses them? I do in my X10's
> How do you secure the pin nock bushing into the end of the arrow shaft in a way that allows you to replace the bushing if the pin is bent by arrow contact?Small dab of hot melt glue
> ...


...


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the rear of the arrow is less likely to get damaged with pins, however, I have damaged many arrows (A/C/E's) by breaking the nock and pushing the pin. It's not stopping me from using them but its no guarantee that you won't break the arrow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I use them in my Nano's and on any arrow I can get a pin nock bushing for....other then indoor arrows. I don't really need the protection. 

I put them in with hot melt....if I bend or break a pin. I don't worry about replacing it until later. I carry enough arrows that I don't have to do quick fixes. But just heat the pin a little and pull it out then put a new one in. 

Are they worth using? Only if you don't like messing up arrows 

Is it a better system then a uni system....YES. The knocks are usually better made...and even if it was a wash as far as being better on target....the protection is far and away better. The only shaft I have ever seen with damage issues from using pins are ones that aren't tapered....and ACEs....they are fragile to begin with. 

As for using them for hunting....sure. On the hunt it won't really make a difference. But saving your shafts from damage during practice is a :thumb: but your not going to be any tougher on your arrows/nocks while hunting then most people are during the tournament season. 

I can't tell you how many shafts I have saved from the trash can over the past 7 years using pins....in that time I have cracked ONE shaft. If I didn't have pins....I probably would have had a very large # of robin hoods....and I don't want to think about the # of broken shafts :fear:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

MrPibb said:


> The will work fine, what arrow are you using them on Mark?


Pibb
I think I am thinking of using them on maximas. I hate the CX nocks. I don't feel that they are very consistant from nock to nock. When got the terminator lite hunters a few years ago I could not get decent groups at long distances. I changed to uni bushings and gnocks and the groups shrunk by half. 

Marc


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

bowpro34 said:


> I think the rear of the arrow is less likely to get damaged with pins, however, I have damaged many arrows (A/C/E's) by breaking the nock and pushing the pin. It's not stopping me from using them but its no guarantee that you won't break the arrow.


I used them in a/c/e's and also damaged alot of them. That's why I don't shoot those anymore. But they work great in my Navigators.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I prefer G-nocks, but.. pin nocks are far better than the unibushings for saving your arrows.. used em for years.. as mentioned, hot melt the bushing in, you can easily remove and replace it if it get's nicked.. I bent a ton of pins, but it saved the shafts.. the Gnocks seem even more durable for me than the pins did, so that's why I'm shootin em.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks for the input everyone.

Marc


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

for fitting the pin bushing to the shaft, take a very thin piece of seran wrap over the end of the arrow and then insert the bushing into the shaft, this creates a compression fitting that can be pulled back out when needed. I highly recomend pin nocks, they are not impossible to robinhood, but they are much stronger than uni bushings


----------

